

Are All The Good .Com Domains Taken? - jorgem
http://blog.hotnamelist.com/2009/02/are-all-good-com-domains-taken.html

======
jacquesm
Well, there isn't a week that someone complains about that to me and I
_always_ find a reasonably good short domain name for their project, so to me
that's not true. Also, I'm one of the lucky 676 people that have a two letter
domain.

~~~
jorgem
>> Also, I'm one of the lucky 676 people that have a two letter domain.

I agree there are still great names -- that's why I have that website. I'm
just saying that the good one-word English names have definitely been picked
over.

------
jorgem
COM are the best domains, so I ignored .NET, .ORG, etc. Maybe I will try
dictionaries for other languages next.

